# Chromed out Cruze LTZ RS Black Granite



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The emblems look nice.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I take it you like chrome . Doesn't look bad at all man, not to sure about the tail lights though.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

"Doesn't Look Bad At All" ----Seriously?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

getblended said:


> "Doesn't Look Bad At All" ----Seriously?


The front end looks pretty good, the rear doesn't.


----------



## Arihoff (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, ya you can see I like chrome very much , well about the tail lights , I thought it would add to the overall look, but I could be wrong. I still like it



_Adding a borla exhaust very soon_


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool


----------



## cruzin12 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey where did you get those Bowties and Fuel Door.


----------



## Arihoff (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey i got my Bowties and Fuel cap at (American Brother Designs), you should check out the products amazing quality... whole bunch of new accessories are coming in check there website.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure I understand the fuel door craze. 



Death to altezza!


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so glad they did not come all chromed out like that from the factory, I might not have bought one.


----------

